
A Low Poly – CSS Only – Beating Heart Animation - based2
http://codepen.io/morkett/full/VjByYj/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/4vc69x/a_low_po...](https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/4vc69x/a_low_poly_css_only_beating_heart_animation/)

